# Weird ceiling fan control



## Flyover (Jan 8, 2017)

We have a weird ceiling fan control in the bedroom. I'm starting to get used to it but my wife hates it. It is pretty annoying having to nudge a switch and then press and hold a button just to turn on the lights. I'm trying to figure out what are its advantages over a plain old switch or knob.

The brand is Craftmade but I can't find much more info about it right now--maybe later if I dedicated more time.

[EDIT] After some more searching, it looks like it's an upgrade conversion kit to go with a remote control. I must be part Amish, because I'm rolling my eyes at the idea of a remote control for a ceiling fan.

Basic questions:

- Does this type of control save energy?
- Is it difficult to swap it out for a more conventional control?
- If we ever want to swap out the fan itself, would this control complicate that process?


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 8, 2017)

That is a wall mounted remote for the CRAFTMADE ceiling fan and light.

Contact them and see if they have an upgrade- http://www.craftmade.com/Craftmade-Fan-accessories-Controls-v134.htm


----------



## Flyover (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks Kultulz. I think I'm starting to realize some answers to my questions.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 14, 2017)

Have you looked behind it? I bet it's not wired to anything, just sitting in a wall box. In which case it will be easy to ditch, but then you might have to hardwire a regular wall switch.


----------

